# (VZW) Should I buy the regular or unlocked version of S3?



## arasky (Jul 25, 2011)

Long story short, coming from GNex and need to buy the S3 at full retail. Should I buy the regular phone that came out a couple months ago with a locked bootloader, or the new developer version that was just released? I have no problems unlocking/rooting with the tutorials, I just don't know if one version is limited in anyway. Thanks!


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

Buy a non dev and unlock. Wasn't aware they finally released the dev phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Better question is what, if any, carriers ROMs and kernels will work with the dev version? Or does it need its own?

If you can flash vzw ROMs for instance, you might as well get the dev version.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arasky (Jul 25, 2011)

link to article http://phandroid.com/2012/09/21/verizons-samsung-galaxy-s3-developer-edition-now-on-sale/

I haven't seen anything on certain kernels or roms not being compatible with the developer edition. I know with the GNex though that there was different versions internally and some didn't play well with certain set ups.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Honestly you should check out swappa.com and consider purchasing a gently used phone. There are alot of them on there in the $400-$500 range, tax free, shipped. Plus, if you have insurance on your line, it will transfer to that phone so if something did happen to it, you could file a claim. I've bought 2 devices on swappa without problems.


----------



## arasky (Jul 25, 2011)

con247 said:


> Honestly you should check out swappa.com and consider purchasing a gently used phone. There are alot of them on there in the $400-$500 range, tax free, shipped. Plus, if you have insurance on your line, it will transfer to that phone so if something did happen to it, you could file a claim. I've bought 2 devices on swappa without problems.


Thanks, i'm not worried about costs or anything but i can definitely use that site in the future for family members.


----------

